# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  تشكيله من الستائر والديكورات

## bodabest2000

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تشكيله من الستائر والديكورات

اقدمها لكم اتمنى ان تحوز اعجابكم]

----------


## lody_modern

*بسم الله ما شاء الله  
حاجات فى منتهى الجمال و اشكرك جدا 
لانى كنت بدور على حاجات زى كدة عشان شغلى محتاجها جدا 
الف شكرا و يا ريت لو عند المزيد
لودى مودرن*

----------


## bodabest2000

عفوا اخى الكريم 
انا فى الخدمه دائما وهذه تشكيله اخرى

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*ياريت الواحد يقدر يلاقي حد بيعمل الحاجات الحلوة
دي
بدل اللي بيعملو ا حاجات تقليديه وخلاص
تسلم علي المجموعه
رائعه
حنين*

----------


## bodabest2000

العفو اختى الكريمه

وعلى فكره الحاجات الحلوه دى بتتعمل عندنا 
يعنى فى دمياط 
 ولم تحبى تعميلها قولي لينا ومالكيش دعوه 
واحنا تحت امرك دايما

----------


## lody_modern

*ميرسى يا حوبى على الشغل العالى دا 
و الف شكرا و نتعبلك يوم فرحك كدا
و بالنسبة للشغل دا بتعمل بسهولة جدا و لو حد عاوز اى شغل من هذا القبيل انا تحت امرة و مش هيندم ابدا 
و اللاى نسفة يشوف شغل و يجربنا دا ايميلى يبعتلى علية وانا تحت امرة* 
lody_modern@hotmail.com ::  
orrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
khaledkhaled71@yahoo.com :: 


*لودى مودرن*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*ههههههههههههه
ايه الناس اللي بتعمل اعلانات دي
بس حلو برضوا
ما دام نشوف نفس الشغل
ليه لا
ماشي
هانجرب
ما تئلئووووووووش
حنين*

----------


## أمائندة عمر

الف شكر على تقديمك لما هو مميز وجديد

----------


## bodabest2000

شكرا ليكم على تواصلكم معانا وانا تحت امركم جميعا


على قكره +++++++++
 انا مش بعمل شغل ستاير وديكور لكن احنا هنا فى دمياط مشهورين بالحاجات الجميله فى جميع ديكورات ومفروشات المنازل  
  وانا مش بعمل اعلان ولا حاجه  لان كل الناس عارفه ده عن دمياط وانا مش هضيف جديد

وان فى خدمه جميع الاعضاء  ولومحتاجين اى صور  فى اى مجال اطلبوها وانا فى خدمتكم

----------

